# One or Two Meals Per Day?



## FourIsCompany (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm switching to raw in a couple weeks. My dogs have always eaten twice a day, but I've read that many people feed only once a day when they go to raw. 

What do you think of this? Do you (raw feeders) feed once or twice? Any other advice on the mechanics of switching? 

I plan to go cold turkey and I know there will be some poo issues for a while, so I'm prepared for that, I just wanted to know if one or two meals would be best. 

Thanks for the input!


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

I don't know what raw feeders do, but please don't go cold turkey. There are so many more issues than "poo". It is very hard on digestive systems to make that kind of change, even if it's to a better way of feeding. Issue's like bloat, intersuccepsion, chronic GI inflammation, and pancreatitis, can all be caused by such a drastic change.
I feed my Fidelco girls Abaday raw, which is pre packaged, and they get fed twice daily.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I feed raw 2x's a day. "Cold turkey" is good,(necks are a fav, LOL!!) and stay with one meat source(usually chix) for a week or so. Otherwise if there is a problem you wouldn't know what was causing it. One source takes the guesswork away. Just remember that overfeeding will cause loose stools, too.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Cold turkey to raw food is not usually the same issue as transitioning between kibbles. My guys basically went cold turkey (no pun intended) when I permanently switched them. Until Jethro came I fed once a day and still do sometimes (for the adults). Pups get fed 2-3 times a day for the first 9 to 15 months. Since kind of getting used to 2 feedings a day I may just keep with it depending on WHAT their meal is. Especially during hunting season they get some larger than normal meals so those will be one a days. When we have the massively huge 1/4 they get one and maybe a few ounces of MM for a second "snack" (not really enough for a meal). 

If their meals are such that it can easily be split into two servings I do if not they eat once a day with "snacks" later.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Thank you Amarug, for clearing up concerns I might have nicely. 
Frodo had a very hard time, digestive wise, going from kibble to Abaday.
Again, it is a prepackaged raw, so I don't know how that differs, but it's better than Iams.
If the OP meant that they were going to feed turkey, than great.
If the OP meant that they were going to transition abruptly, then I still have to warn about pancreatitis. It doesn't happen in most dogs, but it has been known to kill a few. ( a few only means something when it's your loved one.)
I hold to transitioning slowly.
Better feeding? Great!
But you have to let the body adjust.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Actually I meant cold turkey as in cold turkey- one day kibble fed next day raw fed without mixing them. Some people do fine feeding part raw and part kibble but they digest differently. 

I switched 7 dogs from kibble to raw and they all went cold turkey and not one had any digestive upset in the least. No vomiting, no runs nothing. There are also the dogs that once fed raw won't touch kibble.


----------



## FourIsCompany (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks for the responses. 

I meant cold turkey as in kibble one day, raw chicken the next.







I have read many sources that say because kibble and raw digest at different rates, it causes problems to try to transition slowly. And my plan is to be on whole chickens (minus the organs) for at least 2 weeks before introducing organs. 

BJDimock, I think I will do 2 meals a day for the first week because of the concerns you mention about stressing the digestive system. I think that's a good idea. Once they get used to it, I'll try one meal and see how they do. They have eaten plenty of raw meat/bones and never had a problem. I just haven't had the "guts" to switch over until now.









I will be feeding the prey model. 2-3% of each dog's body weight per day, depending on their activity level, and (after the 2-week adjustment period) 80% MM, 10% organ and 10% bone.


----------

